# Starter kit of beans?



## Greenblood (Jun 8, 2017)

Does any company do a starter/taster kit with beans for espresso with descriptions of what you should taste when the coffee is well extracted etc?

cheers,

steve


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/starter-packs


----------



## Greenblood (Jun 8, 2017)

Yeah, that kind of thing, maybe with the same bean roasted to different levels and a sheet to explain what to expect, taste for etc


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Greenblood said:


> Yeah, that kind of thing, maybe with the same bean roasted to different levels and a sheet to explain what to expect, taste for etc


You unlikely to find that " off the shelf " so to speak , unless you get a roaster doing an espresso and filter roast of something ( which might not work for espresso ) Anyway get some coffee you enjoy the tasting notes and don't try and be too academic about it ( same bean different roasts ) takes the fun away . The HB stater pack seems like a good idea .


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Phone Coffee Compass they do a mixed selection and should be able to assist if you let them know your needs


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

chris at smokeybarn does a taster pack , give him a bell he is a lovely fella im sure he will help you out with a great little kit


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

When I was starting out many years ago I learned a great deal from knowledgeable folk but I also spent a lot of time going through material from references such as Kenneth Davids which can be found here http://www.coffeereview.com/coffee-reference/


----------



## Greenblood (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks both


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

I got the starter kit. I did hear that if you contact them direct they may well split to 2 x 500g.

i feel I would have benefitted from this to get a true opinion of each bean.

I will also echo what mr boots says with regard to enjoyment


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Tiny tamper said:


> chris at smokeybarn


I'm not sure Chris is still running SB. I think he sold it, but Smokey Barn are still going under new owners and do still pop up on here. Fairly sure that's the case anyway.


----------



## crmdgnly (Apr 12, 2017)

I found the Coffee Compass Espresso selection (3 x 500g) to be good. You can look at the individual coffees and see what tasting notes they have and then select 3 that take your fancy


----------



## RikA (Oct 28, 2012)

I've had the Has Bean espresso starter set before (though not since they moved over to the Red/Black/White idea), and I've bought a couple of the coffee compass sets (3 x 500g).

I've found them both to be good, though I prefer the 500g bags from coffee compass as it gives you ample time to dial in and experiment.


----------



## Greenblood (Jun 8, 2017)

In the end I put in an order with hasbean as they send my forthrightly subscription. I asked them for a suggestion of beans and they suggested these-

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/ethiopia-mokanisa-bulega-washed

- a super classic washed Ethiopian, absolutely delicious bright and vibrant lemon dream

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/costa-rica-finca-licho-natural

- lovely syrupy sweet Costa Rican (Finca de Licho is one of my favourite farms year on year and this one definitely doesn't disappoint)

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/asia/products/sulawesi-tana-toraja-kalosi-washed-peaberry

- I'm not usually one for Asian coffees but this one I actually really like! It's a great example of a Sulawesi where those darker flavours are balanced nicely with a good deal of sweetness









https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/el-salvador-finca-argentina-san-jorge-washed-bourbon

- this is a great example of a smooth chocolatey El Sal

And if you're interested particularly in looking into the difference in flavour profile caused by different varietals and processing methods then the rest of the selection from Finca Argentina might be up your street too as we've currently got 7 different coffees all from Alejandro's farm "

will work thruogh these and see where the journey takes me!

cheers,

steve


----------



## Greenblood (Jun 8, 2017)

RikA said:


> I've had the Has Bean espresso starter set before (though not since they moved over to the Red/Black/White idea), and I've bought a couple of the coffee compass sets (3 x 500g).
> 
> I've found them both to be good, though I prefer the 500g bags from coffee compass as it gives you ample time to dial in and experiment.


I agree the 500g bags give you more time to adjust to a new bean and fine tune it's grind.

steve


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

PaulL said:


> When I was starting out many years ago I learned a great deal from knowledgeable folk but I also spent a lot of time going through material from references such as Kenneth Davids which can be found here http://www.coffeereview.com/coffee-reference/


Nice one paulL that's an interesting site I also found a few American roasters I'm going to try


----------

